# Protection gear for a snowboarder



## bigimot (Mar 1, 2014)

Hi guys. New here, and would like to get some help regarding protection gear. Hopefully this is the right place for this type of message.

I've started focusing on park recently and decided I need to buy some protection gear. 
Right now I ride with a helmet and occasionally with wrist guards. 

I figured I'll start with back, knees and shorts protection. I did some research to find out the different options available and since I'm currently in the 3 valleys I've been looking around the shops for gear as well. 

Back protection: 
2 options seems to be relevant from what I've seen in the shops around here - 
Scott - SCOTT Sports - SCOTT Soft Actifit Back Protector 
and POC - Spine VPD 2.0 Back - POC 

I really liked the feel of the d3o material (Scott) but I read quite a lot of good stuff about POC (in general, regarding protection gear) so it took my interest as well. 
It feels a bit bulky compared to the Scott protection which made me wonder whether it's a better protection or they're both quite the same. If they are - I do lean towards Scott. 
Also wanted to note that for the Scott I lean towards the L or even XL size since it's longer and I figured provide more protection to the lower back/tailbone. I'm not a tall guy but I did try the XL (sat with it etc) and it felt good. 

Knees protection: 
I can't seem to find it online, but tons of shops sell knees protection by ProSurf. The price is fairly low and it contains d3o material which is good. It did feel a bit bulky when I tried it so there is that. Another option is the G-Form which seems really cool. Since it's not being sold around here I'll have to order it online if I do go for it. 

I know that hitting a box/rail with a knee is a bitch so good protection is really a must here (which throws out all the soft shell protections). 
I know the hard shell ones really limits the movement (and also ruin the pants) which is why I lean towards the d3o/G-Form and the like. 

Should the G-Form do the work? My reasoning is that if skaters who fall onto concrete use it then it should. 
They seem a lot thicker than the d3o which makes me wonder whether they still provide the same amount of protection or not. If they do - I can't really think of a reason to go for anything else. 

Shorts protection: 
There are more options here but I mostly liked the Burton ones (d3o) from what I've seen around. POC also seems like a good option but a bit more bulky. 
Also, again, the G-Form seems like a great option seeing as it's thicker and light. 
I read some comments (regarding both the G-Form and Burton) saying that none of them offer enough (or at all) tailbone protection but I figured since I'm going to ride with the back protection as well I got it covered. 

That's about it. Sorry it was fairly long but I wanted to share my thoughts here and would really like to get some feedback. 
Thanks.


----------



## Aphraidknot (Mar 4, 2013)

Hey. I wear the Snow Demon Flex for back all upper body protection. It is amazingly comfortable and you look totally yoked while you wear it. It is like adding another layer so you get to warm. For shin and knee protection I use Shift motorcycle shin guards and I can't even tell they are there...


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

G-form for the knees will work, just be sure to get the ones that cover the shin, that's just as likely to get hit on a rail/box/pipe as your knee. (At least from what I learned this season) ow


----------



## bigimot (Mar 1, 2014)

The Snow Demon Flex looks a bit bulky, you don't mind wearing it? It doesn't restrict your movement much (or at all)?

I saw some pretty terrible shin injuries and was thinking about going for the knee-shin combo. The thing is I'm not a tall guy, my boots already cover some of the shin area and the knee pads also have some shin protection - so I figured I should be covered as well.

Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## Aphraidknot (Mar 4, 2013)

There is no restriction of movement what so ever for any of the equipment. I completely forget I have any of it on while I ride. I had pretty bad wreck off of a jump, and I didn't feel a thing while I tumbled down the hill lol. I did feel sore the next day though. Like I mentioned earlier, I would definitely shed one layer for any body armor choice. The shin guards fit right into the boot, I only have adjust the inner liner slightly. Either way, what's $20 to save yourself a trip to the ER. Good luck!


----------



## bigimot (Mar 1, 2014)

I ended up ordering the G-Form knee pads and crash shorts and you kinda made me regret not going for the shin combo. It wasn't about saving a buck (I could save plenty if I had gone for a cheaper option) - I just wasn't sure it'll fit the boot. Since there is some shin protection with the knee pad I thought I'll be mostly covered.

I'll see how it looks like when it arrives, and if I won't feel protected in that area - I'll return it and get the knee shin combo instead. Thanks.


----------

